# Angelfins Genetics Calculator



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Happy New Year to everyone!

I had some spare time over the holidays and created an Angelfish Genetics Calculator, it allows you to predict the outcome of breeding by entering what kind of angelfish (gold, silver, smokey, double black) the parents are.

Feel free to check it out. I welcome any feedback. Let me know if I have to add more information to make it useful for people that are not fans of genetics.

Here is the link:
AngelFins Calculator


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Just received a link to this Angelfish Breeding Game. It is the same idea as our calculator but much more fun! I thought some of you that breed angelfish will enjoy it.


----------

